

Most heinous hoaxes on the Net - Ye-Ha
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33589239/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/
BTW, I have witnessed this behavior time after time on WoW.
======
Ye-Ha
This has some good examples of what can go wrong in a free-for-all
environment, as well as some other just plain bad behavior. (Although the
people who believed Bonsai Kitty weren't thinking.)

We have debated the pluses and minuses of requiring real names when sending
messages to third parties from the 'relative' safety of your computer whilst
hiding behind a cartoon avatar and a nickname.

I think many people exhibit the same behavior as they do from the 'relative'
anonymity of their vehicles. Just plain meanness and selfishness and Social
Networking sites need to have things in place to prevent it to be relevant.

